# new to this *



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi ff, 
      my name is Marie i'm 31 i live in shrewsbury,have been with hubby for 8yrs married for 2yrs.wev'e been trying for 5yrs but no luck gp transferred us to rsh for tests and they found i have got a damaged right Fallopian tube,had to small operations to try and unblock it but no joy.started on clomid then onto another tablet similar but no luck there either.had a appointment with mr b march 06 and he said our only option was IVF but because hubby has children from a previous marrage we have to pay,so now we have saved enough money we have started IVF treatment and i'm also donating some of my eggs as well,i'm currently on my second week of injections for stimulating and going well aiming for egg collection tues/wed next week.
                                xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Marie

Welcome to Fertility Friends hun! This is the best place to be for advice and understanding throughout your treatment and beyond!

Wishing lots and lots of luck for your treatment next week! Are you taking part in an eggshare scheme?

Here are a few links for you to some areas of FF that you might find useful. Feel free to post wherever you like - just jump in and introduce yourself! You will be made very welcome!

For IVF General Chitchat *CLICK HERE**

For Eggshare CLICK HERE

For NEWBIE CHAT NIGHTS CLICK HERE

We have an excellent chatroom Marie - Tonight is actually Newbie Night, so why not pop along and introduce yourself?

*********

Take good care hun, look forward to meeting you around the boards

Love, hugs and        
Tracy
xx*


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Marie,
Welcome to FF!!!  
Good luck with your injections and for ec next week    

Laura
xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Marie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

All the very best with this treatment cycle. I hope you get a lovely 

Heffalump has already left you some fab links to check out but I will just add a couple too:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

C~x


----------



## spjulac (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say Hi and good luck with egg collection next week.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Wishing you lots of luck for ec.  How you feeling?

Tracy xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pickle 99

Just want to wish you all the luck in the world for EC today.
   
Love

crazybabe


----------



## sammyc (Oct 9, 2007)

hello marie,
good luck with you ec next week  
sam x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Marie

Welcome to FF    I am sure that you will find this site of such valuable support to you.

 with your treatment  

I wish you all the luck in the world.

x x x


----------



## xxxnikixxx (Nov 1, 2007)

hi im new to this lookin for some support any one wanna chat xxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Marie,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends.

     for egg collection.


              Strawberries x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Marie

Good luck for the EC, i got my 02nd stimming scan tomorrow so fingers crossed il a few more bigger follies, than tuesday, and i'l be given a day and time for trigger jab and EC i'm having IVF at caru

     

crazybabe


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi xxxnikixxx
Welcome to FF!!  

Tell us a bit about yourself or start a new topic in introductions and share your story with us.  Everyone is very friendly you'll get alot of support here.

Laura
xxx


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

HI ,
Just wanted to wish you luck with your treatment x x lets hope you get your BFPxxx

Lindsey


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Marie

Just wanted to welcome you to FF and say hello!  I am stimming at the moment too (like Crazybabe) and am hoping for EC next week. Probably around Thursday so a few days after you.  We are funding ourselves too so I know how eyewatering it can be!!!  

Hope to catch you on cycle buddies thread.  We can hold your hand through your TX and keep you smiling!  

Wishing you tons of luck and I hope you get your BFP,

Liss xxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

just wanted to say hello and welcome

i hope it all goes well for you with your tx good luck

keepinghope xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *marie* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

